# Site Recommendations? West of Bilbao on North Coast of Spain



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi 

We're a family of five - three kids 12, 9 and 5. 

Can anyone recommend children friendly sites (preferably with a pool on in walking distance of the beach) along the northern coast of Spain? Preferably west of Bilbao, as that's the most likely direction of travel - given wife wants to visit Santiago de Compostela. 

Thanks. 

David 

Already checked the site review and there is only one in there


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*update*

Were going in July, so it would also be useful to know if we need to book early...thanks


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

There are loads of sites along that coast. we have stayed at Camping los Cantiles at Luarca. No pool on site but not too far from the beaches. We bought Campings Espana and Alan Rogers guide to Spain and Portugal from Amazon a couple of years ago and have found them very useful.
You may also find something via the regional tourist sites.

www.conectia.es/cantiles
www.infoasturias.com
www.turismo.cantabria.org


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*Site recommendations? West of Bilbao*

Hi Dave,
Visited Northern Sapin year before last. Stayed several days at Camping La Paz in Vidiago.It is a stepped level site with steep entrance. However views across the bay are stunning.There is a restaurant bar and a small shop although not much in it when we went(end of season mind). No pool or activities for the kids but the beach is just below the site. Easy walk down and is beautifully sandy and safe bathing.
Hope you have a good time
Martin


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a child friendly site on the North Spanish coast closer to France, so that we can head over to the Pyrenees for the Tour de France in July.

Any suggestions?


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Adding myself to this posting as needinformation too.
Chris


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hello !

We are also going there in August this year , (looks like a rallie forming here) or at least a mass meet... we are keeping an eye on these answers as well. We are travelling down Dover /Calais first week in August, first stop near Poiters for three days, then moving down to Biaritz (sp), then spending some time around Santander/Bilbao catching the ferry back from there to Portsmouth, so any help with campsites is very welcome
P & G


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Have been scouring internet for good site near Picos Europa on coast and up in highlands.

Just booked the first of these, downside is it cost £21.00 to do the 100 Euro deposit transfer into the bank. Must say their on line booking system is pretty swish though.

http://www.camping-ribadesella.com/default.htm
http://www.campinglaviorna.com/Ingles/index.html

Waiting for a response from the second.


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*this site looks different*

http://www.campinglagosdesomiedo.com/b2_en.htm


----------



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

*good outdoor pursuits company*

recommended by a friend who used them last year

http://www.fronteraverde.com/Ingl%E9s/donde-ing.htm


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Glazier you are selecting some very pleasant sites here. Keep going. 

Our friends have booked with us now so thinking of covering North Portugal too but don't know if we can get away without booking?

Keep going


Chris


----------



## franco (Dec 14, 2005)

*northern spain -sites west of bilbao*

The Camping La Viorna in Potes is also a brilliant site. Beautiful facilities,helpful staff and absolutely stunning views either way.Can't fault it. Potes is a very interesting town well within walking distance.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

camping Rodero at Comillas is closer to Bilbao. All grass pitches and easy access. San Vicente is a nice town and you can drive to the Picos - can't attest to the facilities - we were there out of season and don't use them. Owners were friendly.
http://www.campingsdecantabria.com/rodero.htm


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Heres a nice one http://www.campingelhelguero.com/indexen.htm ideal place to spend a few days, not too far from the beach and very reasonable costs in high season.

M&D


----------

